# Anyone know what this connector is ?



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi

I'm hoping someone may know what this connector is and where I can get one - trying to hard wire a sub and this is the connector that's needed !

Managed to find a photo on line of a cable… but it's from China and a silly price










Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Andy,

What make sub?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> What make sub?


It's a Bose sub.

It's wireless, but does have a wired connector that's possible…

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Goes onto the red arrowed connector


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks similar to a BNC connector but not the same? The cable looks like a coaxial cable for sure.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_connector


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

The design of the hole where the cable fits looks like a optic cable that goes in the back of some TVs


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Optical connection, have a read in the on-line manual how to connect, cables are sold at Argos, Amazon, and the likes of Curry’s for pennies


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It looks very much like a coaxial connector of some type. It doesn't like BNC.

Can you find it in this guide?

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=ideas-and-advice/coaxial-connectors-guide


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aren't optical connectors square/oblong shaped and not round though?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The part on the Bose picture is flat at the top and oblong at the bottom like most optical connectors, but the manual (on-line) will put you in the correct direction.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

That is a coaxial cable for rf so my guess is for an extension bluetooth antenna.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> The part on the Bose picture is flat at the top and oblong at the bottom like most optical connectors, but the manual (on-line) will put you in the correct direction.


Pictures not the best, but it is a round connector...

with regards to the on line manual - it doesn't tell me anything, nor does my paper manual...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Sorry, this might be a spectacularly stupid question but does Bose itself not sell duplicate/replacement parts? If you have the model number can’t they replace the cable? 

Peter


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers guys for the help, I'm between as you lot are an optical or Coax - leaning more towards coax...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fentum said:


> Sorry, this might be a spectacularly stupid question but does Bose itself not sell duplicate/replacement parts? If you have the model number can't they replace the cable?
> 
> Peter


Not a stupid question at all Peter, I cannot find the part to be able to check, but I've not been able to find on line from them, I am going to phone them today though to see if they can offer any help (hopes not high though...)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It looks very much like a coaxial connector of some type. It doesn't like BNC.
> 
> Can you find it in this guide?
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=ideas-and-advice/coaxial-connectors-guide


Thanks mate, link's great...

I'm leaning towards either the MCX connector or SMB ??

Going to have a better look at the back of the sub later to see if I can narrow it further...:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> Aren't optical connectors square/oblong shaped and not round though?


Yes, this is what was throwing me, as my initial thoughts were optical, but didn't look anything like my optical cable / connectors I've previously seen...

Perhaps Bose themselves can offer help when I phone


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Will a standard 3.5mm audio cable fit it?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Will a standard 3.5mm audio cable fit it?


No unfortunately not.

Tried to take a photo of it…










But to the casing, you can't actually see the side of it or any better angle, as it inside / flush…


----------



## rubble2 (May 25, 2008)

Think it may be a 'Lemo' connector,

Used to use them in a previous life as an electronics design engineer but no idea as to where you would source them from now.


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks a lot like an SMB connector to me. (which would be coax) Problem is, it's very hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Not a stupid question at all Peter, I cannot find the part to be able to check, but I've not been able to find on line from them, I am going to phone them today though to see if they can offer any help (hopes not high though...)
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Sorry, Andy, I meant the model number of the thing the connector plugs into…

P


----------

